# Asus P5Q Pro mit 16 GB RAM aufrüsten ???



## papilatzi (21. Oktober 2012)

*Asus P5Q Pro mit 16 GB RAM aufrüsten ???*

Derzeit fallen die Arbeitsspeicher-Preise. Ich mache recht viel Bildbearbeitung und denke darüber nach, mein 

Asus P5Q Pro von derzeit

4 x 2 GB A-DATA EXTREME DDR2 800+ DDR2-SDRAM auf 

16 GB hochzurüsten. 

Hat jemand das Asus P5Q Pro schon auf 16 GM RAM gebracht, läuft das und welchen (güntigen) RAM würdet Ihr empfehlen? Ich spiele keine Ressourcen-hungrigen Games, nur Bildbearbeitung mit Photoshop.


----------



## Threshold (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asus P5Q Pro mit 16 GB RAM aufrüsten ???*

Der Preisverfall gilt nur für DDR3 RAM. DDR2 kostet weiterhin viel.
Ein 16GB Kit kostet über 300€. Das lohnt nicht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asus P5Q Pro mit 16 GB RAM aufrüsten ???*

Jepp ich würde es mir verkneifen, die Investition ist einfach zu hoch. Der Kombination mit viel RAM und dem Asus Bios traue ich nicht über dem Weg. Ich würde es so belassen


----------



## papilatzi (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asus P5Q Pro mit 16 GB RAM aufrüsten ???*

Danke für die Antworten. Muss ich wohl damit leben ...


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Für 350 Euro bekommst du schon einen i5 3570K inkl. Mobo und 16GB Ram


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asus P5Q Pro mit 16 GB RAM aufrüsten ???*

Selbst wenn DDR2-Ram so billig wäre wie DDR3, würden sich 16GB nicht lohnen, solange du nur zockst und den PC für Office, Surfen, usw. verwendest. Damit sich 16GB überhaupt rentieren, müsste man schon sehr große Bilder bearbeiten oder Virtualisieren. Einfach nur 16GB einbauen, damit man sie hat, bringt doch nix. Investier das Geld lieber sinnvoll in ein neues System. Da reichen 8 GB locker aus, auch die nächsten Jahre noch.


----------



## Badewannenbehüter (21. Oktober 2012)

Er macht Bildbearbeitung mit PS.


----------



## böhser onkel (21. Oktober 2012)

Naja bei DDR2 würd ich's sein lassen. Für 300 gibt's ja schon ein IB System


----------



## Westcoast (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asus P5Q Pro mit 16 GB RAM aufrüsten ???*

das geld wäre mir zu schade, da ddr2 einiges kostet.


----------



## papilatzi (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Asus P5Q Pro mit 16 GB RAM aufrüsten ???*

Wie ich888 schon meint: ich arbeite ÜBERWIEGEND mit Photoshop CS6.
Ich hatte gehofft, dass jemand sein P5Q-Pro erfolgreich mit *16 GB DDR 3* bestückt hat und mir eine Kaufempfehlung geben kann.
Ein komplett neues Board zu kaufen, um entprechende Komponenten nutzen zu können, ist mir zu teuer.

Na egal, dann bleibt die Kiste noch eine Weile so.

Danke an alle für die Antworten!


----------



## sycron17 (21. Oktober 2012)

papilatzi schrieb:
			
		

> Wie ich888 schon meint: ich arbeite ÜBERWIEGEND mit Photoshop CS6.
> Ich hatte gehofft, dass jemand sein P5Q-Pro erfolgreich mit 16 GB DDR 3 bestückt hat und mir eine Kaufempfehlung geben kann.
> Ein komplett neues Board zu kaufen, um entprechende Komponenten nutzen zu können, ist mir zu teuer.
> 
> ...



Also erstens meiner meinung nach eine P5Q nützt DDR2 Ram
Habe vor kurzem ein 2x2 GB DDR2 kit gekauft für den pc meiner schwester gekauft und habe fast soviel bezahlt wie für mein 2x8GB DDR3 Kit
Und deswegen rate ich dir auch
Umzutauschen
Wenn haultsächlich mit cs6 arbeitest
Wäre ein I7 2600K und 2x8 Gb eine optimale lösung
Den dann hast du 4 cores bessergesagt 8 Threads das wäre mal ein vorteil für dein cs6
Die graka wo du hast kannst sehrwarscheinlich noch benutzen also nicht unbedingt neues kaufen und später mit ne neuere nachrüsten z.b GT640 3Gb edition oder 4Gb bin mir nicht mehr sicher oder eventuel ne HD7850


----------

